# Mossberg MVP Preliminary Review



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I finally got to take the new MVP to the range today to begin the break-in process and get a look at how it would shoot. I brought 3 types of factory loads and started the process of shooting and cleaning as well as getting the rifle zeroed in. Once I started shooting 5 shot groups, things looked pretty good except for the 45 grainers which I thought might be light for the twist rate of the barrel. They grouped at 1.5". Hornady 55gr V-Max shot just over an inch while PMC 55gr FMJ shot well under an inch except for one flyer which I called. I will begin load developement and feel confident that I can get the gun shooting well under an inch, pretty good for an economy set-up. What impressed me the most was the shootability of the rifle right out of the box. The stock felt very good and sat firmly in the bags. The trigger is 3.5lbs and very crisp. I put 30 rounds through the rifle with no feeding issues from the factory Mossberg 10rnd mag. I have not tried P-mags or other types yet, but all fed rounds well without firing. The rifle came with a cheap Baraska scope that does not do the rig justice and will be replaced soon. I noticed that no matter how hard I tried that I could not get all the parralax adjusted out and would notice the crosshairs floating a bit with my head movement. Even with factory ammo, this rifle is worthy of decent glass in my opinion. 

Overall I am very pleased with the performance so far. While this will not ever be the most accurate rifle that I own, it will serve very well shooting Prarie dogs and other varmints at medium ranges. Hopefully things will tighten up a little with some good handloads and I will have a reliable sub-MOA varminter for under $500.00.---SS


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice first outing SS… 8) 

Sounds like you'll be able to tighten them up even further! I notice the SS on 
the targets. Custom print?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it out and spent some time behind your glass. Sounds like it is a pretty cool rifle that has some great potential. I look forward to hearing your thoughts on this as time goes on


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

sawsman said:


> Nice first outing SS&#8230; 8)
> 
> Sounds like you'll be able to tighten them up even further! I notice the SS on
> the targets. Custom print?


Never noticed that, but it is cool. Unfortunately, to everyone else in the benchrest world, the SS only designates the target as a sighter. I like the idea though....---SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I got out to the range today with the first batch of handloads for the MVP. I made up 4 loads; 2 with 73gr Berger and 2 with 55gr Sierra. I was happy when the first group of Bergers shot into 5/8". The next Berger load was less impressive opening back out to exactly 1". Next I had one of those range moments that just pisses you off. Getting up from the bench, I spilled the case that contained both Sierra loads and they mixed. With no way to tell the difference, I shot all ten into a cluster just to see if anything looked good. I was suprised when all ten printed at exactly an inch with 9 falling within 3/4". I will definately have to revisit these loads to see how they shoot individually as there are 6 shots under 1/2". I also found some 60gr Nosler BTs that I will load up for next time.

I think that it is very fair to call this a sub-moa rifle right out of the box. While I don't know if it will ever be a bughole-tackdriver, it shoots plenty good enough to kill varmints out to 300 yards. I still think that I can improve accuracy with a better scope as well. 

Once again, everything functioned great and I am finding that the barrel does not seem to foul much. For the price, this is an out-of-the-box winner as far as I'm concerned. I am fully confident that the right load will consistently shoot 1/2 MOA. Good enough for me.--SS


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Next I had one of those range moments that just **** you off. Getting up from the bench, I spilled the case that contained both Sierra loads and they mixed. With no way to tell the difference, I shot all ten into a cluster just to see if anything looked good.


Oh man... that is the worst when that happens! I had that happen a couple of times myself, so now I take a Sharpie and number them just in case that happens.

But the groups look good. Im glad to see you are already out playing with your rifle and experimenting 8)


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent. Just out of curiosity how far are you off the lands?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Cooky said:


> Excellent. Just out of curiosity how far are you off the lands?


Because of the clip limitations to OAL, I have not even guaged distance to lands. I simply seat the bullets as far out as the clips allow. For this reason, I have also stuck to bullets that I have found to be less sensitive to seating depth and avoided bullets like the Barnes and VLD type bullets. Being limited to a 2.260 OAL, I am sure that it is quite a jump to the lands. I don't even want to see what would happen if I loaded closer to the lands as I would probably always be disappointed with the loads that will actually function in the gun. -------SS


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I didn't think of that. I did get a chance to look an MVP over closely today, neat little gun. Pictures make it look much larger and bulky than it actually is.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sportsmans in Provo has one of these in stock right now. I highly recommend this rifle for anyone looking for a cheap plinker, varminter that shoots as good as rifles that are much more expensive. ($529.99)

As an update, I have finally achieved my load for this gun. 60gr Hornady Vmax bullets ahead of Benchmark powder has produced 3 5-shot groups that have been 3/8", 1/2" and 5/8". Velocity over the chrony shows a very consistent 3120fps. I also took the rifle on a squirrel shoot and it was a pleasure. Ammo fed well from 5, 10, and 20 round magazines and the Vmax bullets made a mess of the critters as expected.-----SS


----------

